# Installation von MC unter Trustix?



## soyo (6. Oktober 2006)

Huhu,

Ich sitze gerad zum ersten mal an einem Linux(bzw TrustixSystem) und ich wollt mit den Midnight Commaner installiern. 

Dazu brauchte ich erstmal die glib, die hab ich mir über 

_swup -install glib_ geholt 

nun sagt er aber, wenn ich die _configure_ im entpackten Verzeichnis von MC aufrufen will, das glib benötigt wird  Kann mir wer helfen bitte? Braucht ihr mehr Infos? Wie gesagt, hab nicht viel Ahnung von Linux, noch nicht ^^

greetz


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2006)

rpm -i ftp://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/trustix/releases/trustix-2.2/i586/trustix/rpms/glib-2.2.3-4tr.i586.rpm


----------



## soyo (6. Oktober 2006)

Und was mach ich jetzt mit ner *.rpm


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2006)

installieren, also genau das, was das Kommando eigentlich machen sollte. Wenn obriges nicht klappt, mach mal ein

rpm -ivh ftp://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/trustix/...3-4tr.i586.rpm

Kommen da mehr Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## soyo (6. Oktober 2006)

jap kommt :

_-transfer failed - unknown or unexpexted error_


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2006)

Dann hole Dir das rpm manuell und führe das Kommando auf die lokale Kopie aus.

Also in etwa: rpm -ivh /home/soyo/downloads/glib-2.2.3-4tr.src.rpm

Fehlermeldung?


----------



## soyo (6. Oktober 2006)

hab es lokal gemacht, kam keine fehlermeldung ... und was muss ich dann machen?


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2006)

Deinen MC installieren...?


----------



## soyo (6. Oktober 2006)

es kommt immer noch 

_No package 'glib-2.0' found_


is das wichtig in welchem verzeichnis der MC/bzw. MCInstallationdateien liegt?


----------



## deepthroat (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi.





Navy hat gesagt.:


> Dann hole Dir das rpm manuell und führe das Kommando auf die lokale Kopie aus.
> 
> Also in etwa: rpm -ivh /home/soyo/downloads/glib-2.2.3-4tr.src.rpm


Das ist allerdings ein src.rpm. Das wird nicht viel bringen das zu installieren, denn es müßte ja erst kompiliert, zusammengebaut und das erstellte RPM dann installiert werden.

@soyo: Ich kenn mich mit trustix nicht direkt aus, allerdings ist es bei RPM basierten Distributionen normalerweise so, das man ein "<name>-devel" Paket installieren muß wenn man ein Quellpaket das von "<name>" abhängt kompilieren will. In dem -devel Paket sind dann die notwendigen Include Dateien und stat. Bibliotheken enthalten.

D.h. du müßtest "glib-devel" installieren. Vermutlich sollte das mit "swup -install glib-devel" funktionieren. Wenn nicht, such bei rpmseek.com bzw. rpmfind.net nach einem glib-devel Paket und installier es manuell mit "rpm -ivh".

Gruß


----------



## soyo (6. Oktober 2006)

Hatte glib-devel schon seit fast Anfang an drauf ... anscheinend kommt Trustix mit der glib version nicht ganz so klar ... bin jetzt leider auch nicht mehr auf arbeit an unserem Linuxtest rechner und kann von daher nicht mehr dran "rumspieln" ... trozdem danke ;D


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

Dann poste das nächste Mal bitte die Ausgabe von configure.

MC kann man mit glib 1.2.x oder mit glib-2.0 bauen.

Was ist die Ausgabe von "pkg-config --modversion glib" und "pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0"

Wenn du die 1.2.x Version von glib installiert hast, kannst du configure auch die Option --with-glib12 auf den Weg geben.

Gruß


----------

